# Used KA24



## blah13 (Sep 21, 2003)

Anybody know of places that sells used KA24's? Kinda with the same deal as the usual JDM engines, mileage, warranty, etc and what a good price would be for one? All the links I have deal in nothing but JDM and I'm just looking to replace the stock engine. Any help is appreciated.

Edit : Even a shortblock would be fine as my tranny is good, just not the engine.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

junkyards, dealerships, people sell them on ebay when they are doing a engine swap. people over the internet, just make some Wanted threads in differant forums (ones soley based on the 240sx)


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

scope the classifieds

oh, and check with the clubs in your local area.


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

I have the old motor rom my swap, KA24E 1989, 140,000 miles runs STRONG. Email me if interested.

[email protected]

$200.00 would make me happy


----------



## blah13 (Sep 21, 2003)

I figured most of the suggestions but was just hoping for a lower mileage/warranty deal. I didnt know if they had the ka24 in japan or not, it would be nice to import a few for a couple hundred. jonpowell I sent you an email, thanks everyone.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey man i just rebuilt my ka......i bought the car with a blown head gasket and had to replace muchhhhhhh more....so i think i put close to a grand into it, no labor(did it right here at the house)
i wanna get a ca18det so if you wanna buy the motor from me ill pull it out and maybe you can come pick it up?.....im only a couple hours away


----------



## Tonsafun (Sep 24, 2002)

I am looking for a KA24DE right now too because its cheaper for me and I'm still poor haha, mine got all messed up and I didn't feel like dealing with it anymore.. someone thought they knew a lot about cars and made a mess of it

I'm in the Spokane Area, thats where I got my car from too and then she blew up on me I was sad Oh well I will get somethin in that engine bay soon, I dont want to ride my bike in the snow that much


----------

